# I  am having problems with the Nvidea Driver not loading after the driver was updated.



## mrredeyeflight (Jul 16, 2019)

Howdy

I am having problems with my Freebsd 12.0 P7. I just updated it with the pkg update The Nvidea video driver was updated to the current version. I am using a Dell Precision T3600 with a Nvidea Quattro 5000 video card. 
After the update I get the error message on start up kldload unable to load nvidea-modeset message. I am also getting a gvfs-hal-volume-mon core dump as well as the automount coredump. Gnome-keyring-daemon has been core dumping for a while.
When I look at /var/log/Xorg.log  I get the message dbusXorg is not working alos.
I see the other message about a similiar problem on another forum?
Do I wait for an update to fix this? I could go back to freebsd 11.1? 
I was real pleased how freebsd was running and now this? When I was using Ubuntu I had a problem with the Gnome desktop not running. An update came along that fixed it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shkhln (Jul 16, 2019)

Considering that you consistently misspell "Nvidia" as "Nvidea" and the proper driver setup requires typing that word correctly* multiple times it's a bit hard to believe it was working at all. How exactly did you install the driver?

* there exists a way to skip `pkg install nvidia-driver` command, but that is really _not_ recommended


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Jul 17, 2019)

I followed the Instruction in the Handbook. It was running weel for a while. I think the  problems started when pkg update installed the latest nvidia video drivers?


----------



## shkhln (Jul 17, 2019)

The driver had not been updated in a while. Please, post your _/var/log/Xorg.0.log_ and `dmesg | grep -E "(nvidia|NVRM)"` output. And `pkg info nvidia-driver` just in case.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Jul 21, 2019)

Thank you. i got the system  running again. I updated the Ports and reinstalled the nvidia-driver. It is running well now

Thank you


----------

